# where to buy crucial ram in india



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

u know where can i buy crucial ram in india. do i have to import it.


----------



## godsownman (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry I do not know what to answer  to your query. 

But , I wanted to ask why is the subject so wierd ,  ""Serious Uncle"" ????? It has no connection with what is being discussed


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

*hi*

subject is so weird becoz i m serious]


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 1, 2006)

HEy chec out www.npithub.com


----------



## The Incredible (Mar 5, 2006)

i liv in gorakhpur up.

is it possible for me to order things at nehru place via da site???


----------

